# Morning Star Trip 7 and 8 Nov 09



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Met up with Brian on 7 Nov for some togging on the Morning Star.
Monty was fishing at about the 5-7 mile range and the catching 
was easy. The tog were fighting harder than ever. A 3 pounder
felt like a 10 pounder. Brian took 1st AND 2nd in the pool.
(asshole) Meanwhile I caught my limit on the first drop
and then broke my #1 tog rule. Never...ever...ever give fish
away till you are close to your limit. I gave 2 keepers away
leaving me with two and then I could not catch a tog 
to save my life for the next 2 hours! Anyhoo Brian 
donated a fish on the last drop and Mike caught another
one he did not need so in it went also. All fish were about
1-4 pounds with pool winner about 9 pounds. Lots of 
life and bites all day. Boat limited out. Sunday was
about the exact same as Saturday, except I kept the 
first 4 keepers I got. Released some tagged females 
and just had a great time. Sue Foster was on the boat
and she is a really nice person and can catch tog.
We had a boat limit by 1030 and Monty gave 
everyone a bucktail rig and took us to a spot 
and said "drop" Everyone was instantly hooked up
with huge bluefish. It was a blast. basically all you
wanted. We did that for an hour and then went
in early. Great day.


----------



## chesapeake_kid (Oct 25, 2008)

Nice report Talapia.


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Wow.. awsome trip! Limit of yummy togs, and rod bending drag screamin bluefish fun!


----------



## finfinder (Sep 17, 2004)

I've had some great times fishing with Monty in late October and November catching all kinds of fish. Big flounder, Black Bass, Tog and them big mean blues. Too bad about the Black Bass fishing being shut down.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great report. Sounds like it was a great trip.


----------



## bumsrim (Oct 30, 2003)

*hehehe*



Talapia said:


> Brian took 1st AND 2nd in the pool.
> (asshole) .


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

gr8t report!!!!


----------

